# Want to work for Rygaard?



## andrewspens

They are hiring a shovel operator, if anyone wants to go for it.

Shovel Operator, Logging Co. (Port Angeles)
Date: 2010-03-08, 1:15PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

EXPERIENCED OPERATORS ONLY, PLEASE.
Must have experience with log sorting and loading, no exceptions.
Drug free company. Serious applicants only.
Wage DOE. Immediate position available.

email resume to [email protected]

* Location: Port Angeles
* Compensation: DOE
* Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
* Please, no phone calls about this job!
* Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.



PostingID: 1634687950


----------



## Gologit

No thanks. I think I'd rather be second assistant skimmer at the local sewer works.


----------



## rmihalek

I want to do it! The only piece of hydraulic equipment I've ever operated is a log splitter, so I am TOTALLY qualified to run the shovel.

Can I get a metal helmet with a big green stripe on the front?


----------



## Rookie1

I wonder how much is Hollywood and how much is real. They may be good to work for or maybe not. Not that Im looking for a job.


----------



## wvlogger

No thanks. I got enough problems as it is the last thing i need is some fat ass yelling at me


----------



## cassandrasdaddy

*yes*

but only if i can be on tv. i want to read here about gabe getting whupped by that old fart.


----------



## Woodcutteranon

No thanks...I just got a new job as President of Toyota. I figure this will give me fewer headaches than working for Gabe.


----------



## luvsaws

wvlogger said:


> No thanks. I got enough problems as it is the last thing i need is some fat ass yelling at me




 That is funny!


----------



## Jacob J.

Gologit said:


> No thanks. I think I'd rather be second assistant skimmer at the local sewer works.



+1. I'd chew a mouthful of broken glass and tin foil before I'd work for that bunch of culls.


----------



## rubberducky

Someone might consider it if it wouldnt ruin there rep, haha.......then again you might look really good on the show!! actually look like you know what your doing!


----------



## Nosmo

Jacob J. said:


> +1. I'd chew a mouthful of broken glass and tin foil before I'd work for that bunch of culls.



There is one guy I can think of who is in that crew who seems to be OK. He is still on this year's show -- it is the guy who worked with Brad Hewitt before Brad quit and he worked with that new kid Justin and was teaching him how to fell a tree.

Nosmo


----------



## Mike Van

A deaf guy could probably do o.k. there.................


----------



## slowp

I feel like applying just to make them go through more paperwork. I'd take a picture of various shovel in my shop and explain the details of operating each one and the leanability. Display the pile of gravel I need to shovel around. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## fredmc

I don't wanna work for fatboy. I do wanna move to the PNW to be a faller.


----------



## Gologit

fredmc said:


> I don't wanna work for fatboy. I do wanna move to the PNW to be a faller.



Why?


----------



## AZLOGGER

Well I'm qualified 18yrs experience, owned my own logging co, pretty much done some of it all.

The only problem is I probably wouldn't last a week, the 1st time that SOB got in my face the game would be on!

Beside the fact I'm kinda fond of AZ.


----------



## Cummins00

rmihalek said:


> I want to do it! The only piece of hydraulic equipment I've ever operated is a log splitter, so I am TOTALLY qualified to run the shovel.
> 
> Can I get a metal helmet with a big green stripe on the front?



Hey don't be doggin' the hardhat, I gave it to him one night at the bar when he said he was going to work for Rygaard. That hat has history my friend - no pun intended


----------



## fredmc

Gologit said:


> Why?



Trees are bigger there.


----------



## fredmc

Gologit said:


> Why?



Why not? the market isn't any better here. Besides I want an excuse to pack a bigger saw. I really wish I could get in the seat of a harvester...


----------



## Grace Tree

I'd sooner be the soap picker-upper in Barney Frank's shower house than take orders from those two wieners.
Phil


----------



## biggenius29

Small Wood said:


> I'd sooner be the soap picker-upper in Barney Frank's shower house than take orders from those two wieners.
> Phil



Well said:yourock::yourock:


----------



## Metals406

I thought Gabe's old man ran the shovel?? Did the old coot retire, or did Gabe fire him?


----------



## Fronty Owner

beh... Ill stay in the oilfield thanks...


----------



## Gologit

The fact that they have to advertise for a shovel man speaks for itself. In most places out here good jobs are filled quick, usually by word of mouth.

If you're running a decent outfit you won't have to put an ad in the paper. You sure as hell don't put a greenhorn on a shovel and expect any production. If he's just sorting and decking it's not too bad but loading trucks is almost an art and definitely not for a newbie.


----------



## husky455rancher

gabes a douche i woulda caved his head in if he came to my house and slammed my lawnchair down and demanded i go to work. that was total bs.


----------



## HittinSteel

Metals406 said:


> I thought Gabe's old man ran the shovel?? Did the old coot retire, or did Gabe fire him?




Gabe ate him


----------



## wood4heat

AZLOGGER said:


> The only problem is I probably wouldn't last a week, the 1st time that SOB got in my face the game would be on!



At least that would give us a reason to watch next season!


----------



## Fishhead

lots of benefits....

1)Free verizon phone----may or may not have service
2)Free exercise class to go get stump grease
3)Free hearing check
4)Free Carhardt stuff
5)Free visits from Fat Albert at you trailer house and....
6)Free advertisement on national TV that your an absolute idiot to work for the Rygard Dough-Boy.


----------



## Grateful11

AZLOGGER said:


> Well I'm qualified 18yrs experience, owned my own logging co, pretty much done some of it all.
> 
> The only problem is I probably wouldn't last a week, the 1st time that SOB got in my face the game would be on!
> 
> Beside the fact I'm kinda fond of AZ.



You talkin' about Gabe? If he had came onto my property acting like that 
shouting and throwing furniture, I'd have took out the cellphone snapped 
a few pictures and called the law. My dog would taken care of him for that 
matter. He either a psycho or a good/bad actor.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Metals406 said:


> I thought Gabe's old man ran the shovel?? Did the old coot retire, or did Gabe fire him?





HittinSteel said:


> Gabe ate him



thats funny right there...

probably need a shovel man cause actually running the shovel cuts into gabes snack time at the diner.. .. ( as in the verizon commercial... where the crew is working and he is in the coffee shop....) 
It must have been a really big check... cause it would take a hell of a lot of $$$ to make me look like that big a fool on tv....


----------



## stihlavarna

Figures Rygaard would be using CL for help.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

stihlavarna said:


> Figures Rygaard would be using CL for help.



cause he is that cheap?


----------



## stihlavarna

Jkebxjunke said:


> cause he is that cheap?



and abuse young workers who don't know any better, job companies on CL around here have a bad reputation.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

stihlavarna said:


> and abuse young workers who don't know any better, job companies on CL around here have a bad reputation.



I can see how he runs such a 'first rate' operation.... I wonder how much of the footage OSHA is looking at.....


----------



## Nosmo

*SpamP*

Post #35 reported as spam to moderators.
Nosmo


----------



## 2dogs

Nosmo said:


> Post #35 reported as spam to moderators.
> Nosmo



Did you report yourself?

JK I guess a post was deleted?


----------



## Nosmo

They deleted #35 and moved me up to that number. The spam is gone.

Nosmo


----------



## fonzie

*Why??*

First time I have looked at this side of the website so I dont know if this has been covered, but in season #2 apart from the constant abuse the new kids get from Gabe and the old man and the lack of a harvesting/logging brain the crew seem to get the wood out, which does surprise me as for the most part of that season (#2) they are yarding/cable logging ground that would suit a conventional operation. Unless there was/is an issue on that coupe (environmental or other) why on earth would you waste time and money cable logging when 1 or even 2 grapple skidders would fetch the timber more effectively especially after it was laid out by the feller buncher,there complaints about no money in down hill yarding and how hard it is are probably right but if they had a brain between them they may have made a coin quicker with much less abuse.....oh and by the way I couldnt work for two dumb ass wanna be loggers fists would fly before smoko......


----------



## MacLaren

who knows? may be that this history channel has something to do with that.
its all about the drama anyways:chainsawguy:


----------



## slowp

fonzie said:


> First time I have looked at this side of the website so I dont know if this has been covered, but in season #2 apart from the constant abuse the new kids get from Gabe and the old man and the lack of a harvesting/logging brain the crew seem to get the wood out, which does surprise me as for the most part of that season (#2) they are yarding/cable logging ground that would suit a conventional operation. Unless there was/is an issue on that coupe (environmental or other) why on earth would you waste time and money cable logging when 1 or even 2 grapple skidders would fetch the timber more effectively especially after it was laid out by the feller buncher,there complaints about no money in down hill yarding and how hard it is are probably right but if they had a brain between them they may have made a coin quicker with much less abuse.....oh and by the way I couldnt work for two dumb ass wanna be loggers fists would fly before smoko......



Rain = mud = compacted soil. Cable logging is easier on the soil. They are logging in a rainy part of the country.


----------

